

McSweeney’s Internet Tendency: Security Questions for Single, Childless People - getdavidhiggins
http://www.mcsweeneys.net/articles/security-questions-for-single-childless-people

======
skyjacker
_What is the color of the fur of the cat who will be the first one to start
chewing on your leg after you die alone at home and leave all of your pets
without any food or water for days?_

That one made me pause. For any single people with pets (like me), please sign
up for [http://DeathSwitch.com](http://DeathSwitch.com) or a similar service.

------
dsizzle
McSweeneys.net has been down all day, anyone know what is going on?

